# American bullies



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Am I the only one disgusted by this "Breed" They look like hippo's


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you kidding? Their pudgy faces are adorable! I can never be disgusted by any animal to be honest.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

they dont all look like that and there are actually a few responsible breeders out there. I also dont see them as any worse then english bulldogs.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have an American Bully pup. If you look at my thread in this section "Fenris Updates" you'll see pics of him. He's supposed to end up being a "pocket" but he's the tallest from the litter. None of the pups or their parents look like the one you showed.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Look up American bullies. Yours looks like an American Pit bull terrier


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I got him from a breeder. He is an American Bully. I went and picked him up. He has papers. I saw all of their dogs. None looked like that. Yes, some do, but not all.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Look up American bullies. Yours looks like an American Pit bull terrier


That's because the American bully is a mix of apbt and ast, I suggest you do a bit of research into the breed before you make assumptions about the whole breed.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> That's because the American bully is a mix of apbt and ast, I suggest you do a bit of research into the breed before you make assumptions about the whole breed.


I am educated. I have seen Am. Bullies and ABPT. AB's were bred for thugs to look cooler.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I got my pup from a very nice family. They breed and show their dogs. Have kids. All their dogs are family dogs. Bred and raised in a family environment. Some are even trained by their little girl.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I am educated. I have seen Am. Bullies and ABPT. AB's were bred for thugs to look cooler.


And apbt aren't? There are always people who breed for stupid reasons but the am bully was not originally created for that reason..
Seems like you started this thread to create an argument.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm slightly weary of argumentative dog breed threads in general. 

Why do people get so rude (or, conversely, butthurt) during these discussions. I would never dream of making a post "Oh hey, I hate goldfish, they look like orange water balloons with fins" - because I know and respect that there's goldfish keepers here. (not that I think this, but if I did, I would not express it in such a way).

And threads asking opinions "Oh what do you think of X breed" and then abusing the people who respond with the asked-for opinion, if it's one they don't happen to agree with.

It's just getting pretty stupid, and a bit like arguing religion or politics - there's never any 'winners'.

I think I'll be ignoring these threads from now on.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Aus said:


> Why do people get so rude (or, conversely, butthurt) during these discussions. I would never dream of making a post "Oh hey, I hate goldfish, they look like orange water balloons with fins" - because I know and respect that there's goldfish keepers here. (not that I think this, but if I did, I would not express it in such a way).


Bwahahaha! Love it! Thank you for a wonderful, and much needed, laugh! "Orange water balloons with fins." Hehehe I don't think I'll ever be able to look at a goldfish the same way again. Ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Let's not go judging books (or dogs) by their covers
It dosen't matter what a human or animal looks like, at risk of sounding cliché, it's what's inside that counts


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree, Nasha. We can't all be good looking, even dogs. It's what's inside that counts.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

That Boy is over stack
If they didn't stretch his front leg apart he'll look normal 
Every dog have there own pose
The bullies they just like the wide front pose look on pic.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I had a beautiful pure breed cocker spaniel once. Most gorgeous dog you'll ever meet. But she had mental problems up the wazzu. She would snap at the littlest thing and bite out of the blue. Eventually she was rushed to the vets with a bad stomach ache one day, turned out to be an obstruction. She was sent to surgery but didn't come through. Something about reacting to the anesthesia or something. 

Point being, she looked like a sweet harmless little curly fluff ball but wasn't at all that. Don't assume that a dog is what they look like. They could be very different underneath that exterior. Take that dog you pictured. He looks like the sweetest most lovable dog in the world. 

In fact, APBT were once considered to be the all american family dog. They are great with kids, love to play and loyal as can be. Then, when bear baiting and other gory activities like that were being banned, people, and I use that term loosely here, looked towards the pit bull for its sturdy body and big muscular head and powerful bite. They saw that they could throw two of them together and they would deal a lot of carnage. Then those stupid thugs started in on it and the poor pit bull lost all its good reputation to these savage murdering beasts that were "training" the poor dears to fight.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm confused, if it's a cross between two breeds how do you show it?
We have a French bulldog at work. Cutest thing but so many health problems. Took two tries to neuter him. He's got soft palate issues due to bad breathing so he sounds like a motorcycle 24/7. After surgery recovery we spent an hour holding his throat open so be could breathe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Actually, the term "Pit Bull" is a catch all term for any breed with that kind of physique. The only dog of that build that is shown is the staffordshire bull terrier. 

Think of the staffy as being a pure breed pit bull/american bulldog.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

No, they're talking about American bullies and someone said they have one from a breeder that shows them? :s Howwww.

If you cut off their heads bull terriers are pretty similar. Love those guys. :-D
Lol, pure bread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

American bulldogs are not an AKC registered breed.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I only came here because I thought this would be about adorable American bulldogs.

Also, AKC is not everything yo. What about CKC? UKC? 
I love watching all the new breeds that get added each year. Hoping to see the day we get sloughi, chart polski, and galgo espanol. And I'm hopeful because they are adding rare breeds now. (not suggesting that these "bullies" will become a real breed, just rambling lol).
Just realized that list totally gives away my favourite dog group. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey shainax. I think you need to go to school and learn about respect. Respect others who own this breed. I personally have no opinion on them as I've never even met one in opinion... And also, how would you feel if all of us said that Romeo, TDP, alice cooper, etc. or all of your bettas were completely stupid ugly or anything else that caused offense or was rude.....

Is anybody else disgusted by this fish??? Yeah shainax... How does it feel now


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Akc hold a higher stander
Some many odd years or breeding
Your dog get DNA tested
But with Ukc
Never heard them doing a DNA test unless the other party ask them to


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I can't be disgusted with any animal, especially horses and dogs. I mean, who dosent like that cute little pudgy face? Heck, i would take in one of those with 1 eye, 3 legs or no tail anyday! i would do that with any animal because i feel sorry for them- they can't speak up for themselves like we can


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Are you kidding? Their pudgy faces are adorable! I can never be disgusted by any animal to be honest.


I totall agree!

I would take any animal(i am a sucker for dogs and horses though) with 1 eye, 3 legs, or no tail anyday!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Aus said:


> I'm slightly weary of argumentative dog breed threads in general.
> 
> Why do people get so rude (or, conversely, butthurt) during these discussions. I would never dream of making a post "Oh hey, I hate goldfish, they look like orange water balloons with fins" - because I know and respect that there's goldfish keepers here. (not that I think this, but if I did, I would not express it in such a way).
> 
> ...


i agree, and is it wrong i :rofl: at "orange water balloons with fins!!!"" OMG I CANT STOP LAUGING!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

nasha66 said:


> let's not go judging books (or dogs) by their covers
> it dosen't matter what a human or animal looks like, at risk of sounding cliché, it's what's inside that counts


agree!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Mo said:


> Hey shainax. I think you need to go to school and learn about respect. Respect others who own this breed. I personally have no opinion on them as I've never even met one in opinion... And also, how would you feel if all of us said that Romeo, TDP, alice cooper, etc. or all of your bettas were completely stupid ugly or anything else that caused offense or was rude.....
> 
> Is anybody else disgusted by this fish??? Yeah shainax... How does it feel now


Mo, i don't think we have to be mean about it, i know what Shainax said is rude and not mature, but that dosent mean we have to sink to Shainax's level and be just as rude and immature. If arguing bothers you, just don't post on this thread. I know it is rude, i even took offense to it.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Actually, the term "Pit Bull" is a catch all term for any breed with that kind of physique. The only dog of that build that is shown is the staffordshire bull terrier.
> 
> Think of the staffy as being a pure breed pit bull/american bulldog.


actually, there is the American Pit Bull Terrier and American Staffordshire terrier, both of which are pure breeds and are shown in various circuits, the AST is registered with the AKC and the APBT is registered with UKC or ABDA. The Staffordshire bull terrier is part of the umbrella term of pit bull but is not the only breed of that build, and the build of SBTs varies greatly depending on the breeder.

BTW the CKC (continental kennel club) is not a reputable registry, unless you were talking about the Canadian Kennel club, which is.

ETA SBT are nothing like American Bulldogs. Completely different build and about 1/4 of the size.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, as a Canadian, I mean Canadian Kennel Club. I don't even know what the other thing is.

I've always thought these dogs were funny looking. Just the way they are groomed for the show. :lol:









Or these guys, gotta love that lamb look and those little ear pom poms.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

the ear pompoms are pretty funny lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I love how the OP doesn't have the nerve to reply to the thread anymore. x'D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LaLaLeyla said:


> I love how the OP doesn't have the nerve to reply to the thread anymore. x'D


OP?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Original Poster.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Original Poster.


lol i feel stupid\

@LaLaLeyla hah


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I am attaching pictures of my American Bully. He is registered and from a show breeder. He is also a registered service dog.


This is my pup's mother:









My pup's dad:










My pup's parents and two of his siblings:










Personally, I think these dogs look fantastic.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

But I thought American Bullie isn't a breed. 
-smashes head against wall-
I think you have an American Staffordshire Terrier?
Saying "bullie" apparently means it's a mutt. I dno.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

No. I have an American Bully. It is a newer breed that was established about 20 years ago.

"Now if you are wondering what an American Bully is here is a description straight from the ABKC registry website... "...a new breed created from the American Pit Bull Terrier and American Staffordshire Terrier. This breed has been established for 20 years now, it was created to give a new direction and outlet for the breed. All the positive characteristics of the breed used were kept, like loyalty, stability with humans, and other impressive physical attributes. The traits of dog aggression and gameness were bred out of the breed, because the breed had no future purpose for those traits. A new style of breed was formed and is now promoted as the "American Bully". This breed still carries the ancestry of the "Pit Bull" and still has to deal with the reputation of that breed; but this is not the same breed...""


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

But what's the point if it looks exactly the same? O__O
Anyways gotta have respect for those new breeds!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

My pup, Fenris, and his parents are what the call Pockets. His dad is about 16 inches at the shoulder and his mom is 15 1/2 at the shoulder.
The black and white pup is his sister, Po. She is 10 inches at the shoulder at 6 months old. The other pup is a blue brindle female who is Fenris's height - 15 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

All animals are pretty IMO.  No need to insult.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

American bullies are Ukc register 
Not akc


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have seen some that are dual registered.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

From what I've remember pit not a stander breed for akc


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea no way they're in the AKC.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

